

How to tell if a designer is good. - kirillzubovsky
https://scoutzie.com/blog/how-to-tell-if-designer-is-good-from-portfolio

======
Spone
I disagree on item #1 (Taste). A good designer should solve problems, not do
something that looks beautiful to you.

~~~
jenntoda
I don't think taste conflicts with problem solving skills. They can coexist -
because design is choosing which solution to apply to a problem, and the
choice reflects your taste / stylist preference. Rarely is there only one
answer to a problem. Agreement in taste is important else it will be hard for
you and your designer to move any design decision forward to implementation.

